# Best cam at Rs. 5000-6000 Budget



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 6, 2012)

This is for a friend. I recommended him the Canon IXUS 105, because I have the same and it was priced at Rs. 5999 on flipkart the last time I checked. Seems its been superseeded by other models and I'm not sure which one to buy.

Suggest a point and shoot at this price.

Preferably available online with Cash on Delivery. Something from flipkart would be nice. Point & Shoot Cameras Price List India: Point & Shoot Cameras Reviews: Buy Point & Shoot Cameras Online: Flipkart.com


----------



## nac (Jul 6, 2012)

That was discontinued long ago. I don't know when did you see that model listed in flipkart...

Canon A3200 IS should fit the budget.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 6, 2012)

nac said:


> That was discontinued long ago. I don't know when did you see that model listed in flipkart...
> 
> Canon A3200 IS should fit the budget.



How good is it compared to IXUS 105 ? And are there any other camers which are better than the A3200 IS at the same price from other companies ?


----------



## nac (Jul 6, 2012)

Little extra zoom and MP and shoots HD, that's all the difference.

Panasonic S2 is a worthy contender in this price range. I haven't read any expert reviews... But I hope this cam is good.
Larger Av, In camera HDR, Panorama, better battery life and more importantly focusing. Probably your friend will buy this lumix cam


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

Canon A3200 IS


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 7, 2012)

nac said:


> Little extra zoom and MP and shoots HD, that's all the difference.
> 
> Panasonic S2 is a worthy contender in this price range. I haven't read any expert reviews... But I hope this cam is good.
> Larger Av, In camera HDR, Panorama, better battery life and more importantly focusing. Probably your friend will buy this lumix cam



Not bad. I think I'll ask him to settle with the lumix.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 12, 2012)

Canon A3200 is a good cam in low budget.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 1, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Canon A3200 is a good cam in low budget.



Is this camera better than the Canon 2300 which is similarly priced at the moment? I need to buy a point and shoot camera in a similar budget.


----------



## adamyasaxena (Nov 6, 2014)

MetalheadGautham said:


> This is for a friend. I recommended him the Canon IXUS 105, because I have the same and it was priced at Rs. 5999 on flipkart the last time I checked. Seems its been superseeded by other models and I'm not sure which one to buy.
> 
> Suggest a point and shoot at this price.
> 
> Preferably available online with Cash on Delivery. Something from flipkart would be nice. Point & Shoot Cameras Price List India: Point & Shoot Cameras Reviews: Buy Point & Shoot Cameras Online: Flipkart.com



I would like to suggest you buy Pentax Optio LS465 12MP camera with 5x optical zoom and 7.2x digital zoom, 2.7 inch lcd screen also with 2 years manufacturer warranty in Just Rs. 4,444. Visit Pentax Optio LS465 Camera Price: Best Deals on Pentax Optio Ls465 Online in India to buy.


----------



## kevz22 (Nov 30, 2014)

adamyasaxena said:


> I would like to suggest you buy Pentax Optio LS465 12MP camera with 5x optical zoom and 7.2x digital zoom, 2.7 inch lcd screen also with 2 years manufacturer warranty in Just Rs. 4,444. Visit Pentax Optio LS465 Camera Price: Best Deals on Pentax Optio Ls465 Online in India to buy.



Do you realize that this thread is almost 2 years old!


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 1, 2014)

kevz22 said:


> Do you realize that this thread is almost 2 years old!



People don't read topic dates 

I think it's better to close a topic if it's open and inactive for more than one month.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 1, 2014)

same old story with users bumping in way old threads.


----------



## nishkotra (Dec 12, 2014)

*Nikon Coolpix S3600*

The Nikon Coolpix S3600 is a slim digital compact camera hosting an array of features, such as an 8x optical zoom, Hybrid VR system, EXPEED C2 processor and Target Finder AF

Moreover,
Coolpix S3600 from Nikon is just that. It's a thin camera – only 19.9mm from front to back – yet holds an 8x optical zoom without any bulge around the lens area. Joining the lens on the front of the camera is the tiny AF emitter and a slim flash which has a reach of 0.5 – 3.5m at wide-angle and 1.5-2m at full zoom and that's in ISO Auto, so it shouldn't change regardless of the sensitivity setting the camera is in.


----------



## Shah (Dec 12, 2014)

nishkotra said:


> *Nikon Coolpix S3600*
> 
> The Nikon Coolpix S3600 is a slim digital compact camera hosting an array of features, such as an 8x optical zoom, Hybrid VR system, EXPEED C2 processor and Target Finder AF
> 
> ...



You should have read the post just above yours. :sigh:

And, when suggesting, post your opinions. Don't copy-paste from others sites.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 12, 2014)

I think this thread should be closed. @Mods please close the thread.


----------

